# Stained Beak vs Non-stained Beak Youngs



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

So I have two youngsters that are almost a week old. One has a stained beak, darker feet, and darker eyes (although eyes have yet to open) and the other one has a clean/clear beak, clean feet, and the eye is flesh colored. I have never studied the beak but I know there are some that do. Does the staining of the beak, darker feet, and darker eyes mean it'll be a certain pattern or color? I know smokey stains the feet and beak but the eyes are very black. 

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Smokey will cause the beak of a squeaker to express a dark spot at the end of its upper mandible with the rest of the beak being light horn color. Dirty causes the beak and feet to be excessively dark. 
The dark beak and feet do not determine pattern but do indicate that the youngster is not brown,dilute, or rec. red.
The baby with lighter colored eyes may be brown or dilute. Does one of the babies have less, shorter, or yellower down?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Their down is exactly the same, both yellow down. It's just the eyes, beak, and feet look so different. 

BTW, the parents are rec. red mottle and a black w/f hen. I will see if I can post pictures later today


----------

